# Browning Buckmark Hunter



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a Browning Buckmark Hunter to carry as a sidearm while hunting and for small game. I have thought about the Ruger Mk III as well, but I think I like the Buckmark better. Thoughts and opinions about both?


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Do a search on here. I think that you will find that they are both good choices and the group is spread pretty evenly between the Browning and Ruger camps.

I have a Ruger Mark 1 and never had an issue with it. Wen it comes time to pass it on, I will probably go with the browning.

I do have a Browning Buckmark Rifle. Love it!


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Based on your avatar and handle, I would assume that your mind is pretty well made up:lol: I love my stainless MKII bull barrel. It shoots great, but overall the buckmark has a rep for shooting slightly better. Compared to some pistols both are a bit of hassle to field strip. I'm more of a Ruger guy and the price was right so I went with that, but I think you'll probably be happy with whatever one you buy.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Both are great pistols. I have the bucckmark with a cheap bsa red dot that I use for rabbit hunting and love it. Accurate and easy to clean. The ruger is a great pistol....so go with what you like.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got the Buckmark and a hand full of extra clips Had it for a number of years and never had a problem. GET THE EXTRA CLIPS


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you for the information! I will check it out!


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually I held both last night at the store, and decided I did like the Buckmark better. And yes, you are right, based on my name I might just be a tad biased!


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

Good idea! I will definitely be getting extra clips! Is there a special holster made to carry the Buckmark, or go with whatever I can find that fits?


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

There are several that fit......I have two, 1 that fits with open sights and one that fits with the red dot on it. I think both are uncle mikes but I'm not positive. You will love that pistol.....very reliable and accurate. I think of all my short guns that is my favoite because it is so cheap to shoot and the low recoil is great practice for my other pistols.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I have the buckmark with an 8" barrel and use a larger revolver style holster and it works great. Gun is extremely accurate and I love it, I havent used a shotgun for rabbits in two years, I get less rabbits, but I get more meat off the ones I do hit, not to mention what's more fun than unloading a pistol on a running bunny? 
I had the same delema between the same two guns. An old friend had the Ruger 22/45, it is a great gun as well and feels nice, but the Browning fit my hand like it should have been there all along.

PETE


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

sixft4par said:


> There are several that fit......I have two, 1 that fits with open sights and one that fits with the red dot on it. I think both are uncle mikes but I'm not positive. You will love that pistol.....very reliable and accurate. I think of all my short guns that is my favoite because it is so cheap to shoot and the low recoil is great practice for my other pistols.


Excellent! I hope to go hunting with it this week!


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

Vicious Fishous said:


> I have the buckmark with an 8" barrel and use a larger revolver style holster and it works great. Gun is extremely accurate and I love it, I havent used a shotgun for rabbits in two years, I get less rabbits, but I get more meat off the ones I do hit, not to mention what's more fun than unloading a pistol on a running bunny?
> I had the same delema between the same two guns. An old friend had the Ruger 22/45, it is a great gun as well and feels nice, but the Browning fit my hand like it should have been there all along.
> 
> PETE


Wow! An 8" barrel? Mine has a 5 1/2! I'll bet yours is accurate! I looked online and didn't see that they make one with that long of a barrel.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

I've been a Browning guy for years, and always thought the Rugers were ugly...but when it came down to shooting these two .22's, and comparing the compenents/build, I had to go with the ruger. Not a big fan of the aluminum on the Browning, and I liked the feel of the Ruger 22/45. 

Ended up with a used 6 7/8" Ruger MKIII Hunter with a Bushnell Trophy red dot...WOW, what a shooter. I'll keep this one forever. 

I use a large, revolver-style shoulder holster for the scoped pistol. It's plenty big, and I can adjust it to fit over heavy clothing for the snowy months.


----------

